# das erste mal gravedlachs



## Salziges Silber (7. Oktober 2012)

...gestern habe ich mich das erste mal an die veredelung einer meerforellen nach einem graved lachs rezept herangetraut.
bei der mischung salz/zucker bin ich nach rezeptvorlage gegangen, nur bei der gewürzmischung habe ich meiner fantasie freien lauf gelassen, dass ganze richt jetzt wie kräutergabelbissen aus dem Fabrikverkauf,
ich bin guter hoffnung und etwas neugierig wie das ergebnis aussehen wird.
aber eines wüßte ich noch gerne, für was ist der felsen auf dem fischfilet gut? soll die flüssigkeit aus dem fischfleisch herausgedrückt oder die gewürze hineingepresst werden!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

geht auch ohne "Felsen" #h
hatte ich anfangs auch immer mit Beschwerung gemacht - inzwischen wickel ich das Filet nur in Alufolie ein und drehe wie gewohnt immer 2 mal am Tag 
Ergebnis genauso lecker !


----------



## mathei (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

mensch das muss ich auch mal wieder machen. ist jahre her und war ober lecker.irgendwo habe ich noch das rezept liegen.


----------



## kaipiranja (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

Die Beschwerung dient dazu, das mehr Flüssigkeit aus dem Lachs kommt, zu Zeiten wo man dieses Rezept noch wirklich zum haltbarmachen benötigte machte das Sinn – heute wird der Gravadlax ja kaum älter als ein paar Tage, liegt im Kühlschrank und somit kann auf den Stein verzichtet werden...



Gruß, Kai


----------



## jobo61 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

Hi versuche es mal mit Vacumverpacken wenn die möglichkeit besteht, das bringt prima Ergebnisse das Fleisch wird schön fest. Ich mach das so mit meinem Räucherlachs. Guß Jochen


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

genau, probieren geht über studieren!
warum nicht luftdicht verschließen mit einem vakuumiergerät, habe aber leider keines zur Hand, ich hab aber irgendwo gelesen das man mit Gefierfolie wunderbar fischfilet (zum einfrieren) luftdicht verschließen kann.
wir habe heute das geheimnis gelüftet, die meerforelle ist mir wirklich gut gelungen, geschmacklich ein volltreffer, werde aber trotzdem das rezept noch verfeinern.
ich kann nur jedem empfehlen den gravedlachs auszuprobieren,
reingehauen....


----------



## Gohann (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

Hallo, Tipp von mir. Lege zwischen die Filetseiten ein paar Scheiben einer unbehandelten Orange. Das gibt nen tollen frischen Beigeschmack. Das Verfahren mit dem stramm einwickeln in Frischhaltefolie nutze ich auch. Klappt wunderbar.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## mathei (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

muss sie mit folie auch gewendet werden ?


----------



## kaipiranja (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> muss sie mit folie auch gewendet werden ?




... wirkt sich bestimmt positiv auf die Verteilung der Gewürzaromen aus.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

lecker schmackofatzi, nach 2 tage war alles verputzt!
wat für ein gedicht, die nächste ist in planung, leider alle tk mefos`, 
nach der schonzeit wird die erste meerforelle zum gravedlachs, hab die info das fisches fischfleisch besser geeignet sein soll, bin schon jetzt auf das ergebnis bzw. unterschied gespannt, reingehauen...


----------



## Gohann (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

Habe meinen Graved zu 90% aus Lachsforellen gemacht. Wollte die Viecher nicht braten oder anders zubereiten. War jedes Mal ein super Ergebnis. Habe ein Mal einen echten Lachs (Zuchtlachs) verwendet. Die Forelle war besser.

Kann mir natürlich vorstellen, das eine frische Meerforelle noch bessere Ergebnisse liefert!

Wenn Du schon mal die Forelle filetierst, schneide mal ein dünnes Stück raus. Oder ein dickeres. Dieses legst Du in ein Stück Frischhaltefolie und bearbeitest es mit einem Fleischhammer. Du musst es vor einem Feuerzeug röntgen können. Dann ist es optimal. Etwas Zitronensaft und etwas Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle drauf, ein paar Minuten ziehen lassen. Dazu Baguette mit guter Butter und ein Glas Weisswein. Der Tag wird dein Freund sein.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## csi-zander (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

Besser spät als nie! |rolleyes Aber ich habe dieses posting erst jetzt entdeckt und wollte es nicht versäumen auch meine
Erfahrungen mal in die Tastatur zu tickern;

Ein Vakuumiergerät ist auf JEDEN FALL eine lohnenswerte Investition!! Ob man nun zusätzlich eine Beschwehrung nutzt oder nicht sei jeden selbst überlassen und auch abhängig wie schnell oder intensiv die Filets reifen sollen. Aber allein die Tatsache des verschweißen Beutels erspart die Unannehmlichkeiten mit der klebrigen Flüssigkeit beim Wenden und führt auch geschmacklich zu einem super Ergebnis. Dabei muß es kein 'Profigerät' sein. Zeitweise hat zb. Lidl aber auch Berlet etc. absolut taugliche Modelle zwischen 40 - 50 Euro im Angebot.

Frisch oder gefroren? Falls möglich benutze ich da auch stets frische Ware. Allerdings friere ich sie für kurze Zeit (2-3 Stunden) an. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich bisher gefunden habe um danach sämtliche Gräten zu ziehen. -Besonders wenn es für Gäste absolut grätenfrei und nicht durch V-Schnitt zerstückelt sein soll. 
Denn nach meiner Erfahrung lassen sowohl Meer- als auch Lachsforellen oder Lachs zumindest direkt nach dem Schlachten ihre Gräten einfach nicht los (zumindest nicht ohne sie teilweise abzubrechen.)

Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit von der ich bislang noch nichts wußte?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

@csi-zander
Das Ziehen der Gräten aus frisch erlegten Fischen habe ich auch noch nicht wirklich mit gutem Ergebnis geschafft. Gut funktioniert es eigentlich nur bei Salmoniden, die man als Filet eine Nacht in den Kühlschrank gelegt hat. Das mache ich grundsätzlich vor jeder weiteren Verarbeitung, weil sich damit das Fleisch entspannen kann und z.B. beim Braten nicht so fürchterlich in der Pfanne verbiegt. Ich lege die vorbereiteten Filets einzeln in Küchenkrepp. Damit ist alle überflüssige Feuchtigkeit auch weg. 

Ein Boardie hatte in einem Beitrag weiter oben erwähnt, dass er bei Graved die Filets in Alu-Folie legt. Ich möchte nicht klugsch....., aber die Salz/Zucker-Lösung ist ein Elektrolyt, soll heissen, sie kann in einem galvanischen Element zum Ionentausch dienen. Damit könnten Alupartikelchen (unsichtbar) ins Filet wandern. Dazu ist nicht unbedingt Strom notwendig. Klarsichtfolie oder noch besser eine Keramikschale sind die bessere Wahl.
 Übrigens habe ich nach vielen Versuchen festgestellt, dass eine Salz/Zucker-Mischung 3/1 bei einer Einlegedauer von 3 Tagen (ohne Beschwerung) das beste Ergebnis gebracht hat. Nach dem Entnehmen aus der Beize wasche ich die Filets und trockne nochmal und was noch wichtiger ist, serviere sie nie kühlschrankkalt. Der Bringer ist, sie mit einem Lachsmesser (z.B. WMF) ganz dünn schräg zum Schwanzende hin aufzuschneiden und auf einen vorgewärmten Teller/Schale zu legen darauf gemahlener schwarzer oder roter Pfeffer und besonders für die Herren in der Runde wenige Tropfen eines rauchigen Whiskys (z.B. Talisker) darüber in fast homeopathischen Dosen.
erst probieren, dann nehme ich alle Kritiken entgegen und werde ganz klein
Schwefi


----------



## csi-zander (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

oh ja, die Nummer mit der Alufolie hat mich auch ganz schön stutzig gemacht -dachte dann aber; wer bin ich denn, dass ich hier mit Gemecker in diesen Beitrag einsteige. Da steht Deine fundierte Elektrolyt-Erklärung doch schon ganz anders da.
Eine Alternative zum Vakuumier- bzw. Folienschweißgerät ist sonst auch ein handelsüblicher 'Bratschlauch', in jedem Supermarkt erhältlich.
Den kann man dann in der entsprechenden Länge zuschneiden, befüllen und an beiden Enden verschließen -falls man das schön dicht schafft, hält es auch die Beize perfekt am Fisch.  (denn Gefrierbeutel in der richtigen Länge -besonders bei größeren Filets- sind eigentlich nicht zu finden. Bzw.wenn die Länge paßt (5l, 7l...) sind sie auch soooo breit, dass die Beize sonstwohin fließt statt am Fisch zu bleiben, spätestens beim Wenden).
Und Klarsichtfolie ist natürlich eine Lösung. Habe ich früher auch so gemacht. Allerdings immer auch mit der Gefahr, dass die klebrige Suppe doch irgendwie durch die Gegend tropft, besonders 'mit' Beschwerung.
Also auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen; die 40-50 Euro für das Vakuumgerät sind super investriert -auch weil es ja vielseitiger einsetzbar ist als nur für GravedLachs.
(zB. das Filet mit etwas Lauch & dünnen Möhrenstreifen,Salz, Zitronenpfeffer und einem Tropfen Worcester-Sauce einschweissen. Dann im Wasserbad nur sieden lassen (nicht kochen!) -ein genial saftiger (quasi diätischer) Genuß!!!)

@ Schwedenfischer:
jep, ein solches Lachsmesser besitze ich auch. Führt halt zu einem super Ergebnis wenn das FischProdukt schon so gut ist. Ebenfalls eine mehr als lohnenswerte Investition -besonders wenn man es ebenfalls so empfindet, dass dies die 'einzig wahre Art' ist Lachs und Co. zu essen.
(nix gegen andere Threads hier, aber 'Meerforelle mit Sahnesauce' treibt mir schon beim Lesen die Tränen in die Augen und es rollen sich die Fußnägel auf). Jeder wie er mag!!!

Die  Wisky-Bestäubung werde ich auf JEDEN FALL ausprobieren!!
Und Dir würde ich einmal vorschlagen statt rotem, oder schwarzen Pfeffer
einen guten Zitronenpfeffer (nicht unbedingt die Mischung vom Aldi oder so) zu versuchen. Für mich DAS Fischgewürz der Stunde, dass ich sowohl bereits beim Beizen benutze, als auch beim Servieren.


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*



> Also auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen; die 40-50 Euro für das Vakuumgerät sind super investriert -auch weil es ja vielseitiger einsetzbar ist als nur für GravedLachs.


 
OT:
Die einzigen, für die sich die Investition lohnt, ist der Verkäufer der Geräte. Sorry, aber mit Vakkumiergerät haben die Teile wenig zu tun.

Wenn man denn nicht bereit ist, in ein LAVA zu investieren, dann sollte man sich eventuell bei Casco oder Allpax umschauen. Mit diesen Geräten lässt sich arbeiten im Gegensatz zu den Haushaltsgeräten, die noch nicht mal ein laues Lüftchen auf die Reihe bekommen.

OT Ende


----------



## csi-zander (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: das erste mal gravedlachs*

Ja klar, da müssen wir über Leistungsfähigkeit nicht streiten.
(und ich habe selbst mal auf einer Messe mal ein Schnäppchen im Hochleistungsbereich gemacht, mit dem ich immer noch hoch zufrieden
bin.)
Allerdings heißt der thread hier: 'das erste Mal graved Lachs'.
Da weiß ich nicht, ob man da mit gutem Gewissen ein Gerät von 300 Euro
aufwärts empfehlen sollte/kann...
Und wenn ich lese, dass in Alufolie oder ähnlichem produziert wird, halte ich die günstige Alternative für optimal  -auch mit minialerer Luftabsaugung, allein um sich einen dichten, größenmäßig passenden Beutel zurecht zu schweissen.


----------

